

Listrunner rids doctors of paper notes, texts, and privacy risks - jeeshan
http://venturebeat.com/2014/08/18/listrunner-raises-500k-may-rid-doctors-of-paper-notes-texts-and-privacy-risks/

======
themedstudetn
interesting, a hospital I'm a student at is trialing a similar paper-free
service like this.

So far its a disaster and the staff are just writing paper notes anyways.
Apparently the actual paper will soon be phased out, which in that case the
notes will be handwritten and then sent off to the intern/medical student to
transcribe into the computer.

That and patients all react in different ways to doctors/students on their
phones.

Edit: and I spent 10 minutes writing up some points and the comment system
just ate it. So im going to tl;dr it instead: The only effective solution ive
seen is 1 standing desk-style computer per bed, next to the bed. This is so
cost prohibitive it's not even funny and is only present in the ICU. Otherwise
ipads and iphones arent good enough to replace paper. and to highlight the
computers: pentium 4's running windows xp.

------
warcode
So one compromised device and all the data is out there?

Shouldn't this be restricted to on-premise-wifi only, highly locked down
tablets that only allow the user to run the specific apps?

------
marak830
Secure? Really?

Ot: i would say a tablet with character recog but i dont think theres any THAT
good to read a doctors writing haha.

